# Noch eine "schwierige"  ? Frage zu CSS



## clamicun (23. Juli 2018)

Kann  ich ein <div> durch einen Buttonclick  aktivieren oder die opacity eines <div> ändern?


----------



## Sempervivum (23. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du mit "aktivieren" "sichtbar machen" meinst, so ist das nicht schwierig und wird häufig praktiziert. Mit addEventListener bei dem Buttton einen Eventlistener für das Klick registrieren und darin die Opacity mit style.opacity ändern.


----------



## clamicun (24. Juli 2018)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du mit "aktivieren" "sichtbar machen" meinst, so ist das nicht schwierig und wird häufig praktiziert. Mit addEventListener bei dem Buttton einen Eventlistener für das Klick registrieren und darin die Opacity mit style.opacity ändern.



Nein, ich meine nicht sichtbar machen, sondern aktivieren ... zB.  onClick zeige, aktiviere, erstelle den "<div>


----------



## Sempervivum (24. Juli 2018)

Verstehe nicht:
"zeige" ist für mich das selbe wie "mache sichtbar"
"aktiviere" ist mir unklar
"erstelle" ist klar und kein Problem


----------



## EuroCent (25. Juli 2018)

Du kannst mittels CSS3 per Pseudo ":target" deinem Div entsprechend via Display oder deiner Opacity ansprechen.

WICHTIG: Ist nur ein Beispielcode, ob es funktioniert kann Ich nicht sagen da nicht geprüft.
Hier ist nur deutlich wie Du das Pseudo ":target" verwenden kannst

Beispiel:

```
<style>
    #weg {
        display: none;
    }
   
    #klick:target > #weg {
        display: block;
    }

    #weg2 {
        opacity: 0;
    }

   
#klick2:target > #weg2 {
        opacity: 1;
    }
</style>
<div id="weg">
    BlaBlaBla Text
</div>

<button id="klick">
    Zeige DIV
</button>

<div id="weg2">
    BlaBlaBla Text
</div>

<button id="klick2">
    Zeige DIV 2
</button>
```


----------



## clamicun (25. Juli 2018)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe nicht:
> "zeige" ist für mich das selbe wie "mache sichtbar"
> "aktiviere" ist mir unklar
> "erstelle" ist klar und kein Problem



 ok.ok.  ... Ich kann z.B.  ein <div> sichtbar machen indem ich die opacity ändere , wenn es schon im sourcecode  existiert ... Ich erstelle ein <div> unter bestimmten Umständen ??


----------



## clamicun (25. Juli 2018)

EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst mittels CSS3 per Pseudo ":target" deinem Div entsprechend via Display oder deiner Opacity ansprechen.
> 
> WICHTIG: Ist nur ein Beispielcode, ob es funktioniert kann Ich nicht sagen da nicht geprüft.
> Hier ist nur deutlich wie Du das Pseudo ":target" verwenden kannst
> ...



Ja Danke, das ist interessant ...


----------



## clamicun (25. Juli 2018)

WICHTIG: Ist nur ein Beispielcode, ... 
Nein , funktioniert nicht ... Verzeihen Sie, wenn ich es sage: Nicht funktionierende Beispiele in Foren sind eine Todsünde ... Habe ich mein Leben lang vermieden ...


----------



## EuroCent (25. Juli 2018)

Es zeigt nur das Beispiel des ":target"-Pseudo auf nicht die Funktionalität 

Gutes Beispiel findest Du hier: How to Trigger CSS3 Transitions on Click using :target

Ob das eine Todsünde ist, mag Ich zu bezweifeln, da Ich angegeben habe dass er denkbar nicht funktionieren wird.
Zumal es nur veranschaulichen soll wie es aussieht


----------



## clamicun (25. Juli 2018)

EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Es zeigt nur das Beispiel des ":target"-Pseudo auf nicht die Funktionalität
> 
> Gutes Beispiel findest Du hier: How to Trigger CSS3 Transitions on Click using :target
> 
> ...


----------

